# Hornwort



## dkbrasher (Oct 11, 2009)

My LFS owner comes from a saltwater background and is only recently getting into cichlids and planted tanks. He gave me a free piece of hornwort a couple of weeks ago to see how my cichlids would do with it. After a quarantine for beasties, I tied it to a rock with some cotton thread to make it sink. It has grown quite nicely and I was thinking of breaking off a piece to begin in another location in the 75 gal tank. I really like the look of it against my fake plants but do not want to get something that will take over the tank. Can someone give me some advice on this plant? As I begin to raise the pH to cichlid levels will this kill off the plant? I have read that it grows quite fast, so will I be able to keep it under control by pruning frequently? I have just never dabbled in live plants before and want to get rid of it now if it will be a pain.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Hornwort is a nice plant. It grows fast. It doesn't root so you have to secure it or let it float. The only issue I have with it is that the leaves, which are very fine, get into my filters when they come off. Mine did fine with a high pH and just prune it when you get too much. It's a very easy plant to grow.


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, the leaves are the only gripe... I actually picked some up in a lake in the Black Hills... stuff grows like mad.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Grows like weeds on steroids. Fouls the pump if you let it get away from you. Pearlscales love it as a treat.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

i will say the leaves do suck.. I like how the plant looks but i cant stand the leaves falling off and clogging the filters.


----------

